# Mass Air Flow Where to Buy?



## MarcOfMaccTown (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm looking for the cheapest website to get a new MAF sensor and so far the cheapest place I have found has it listed for $270.00. Im not sure if thats the going rate but it seems kind of steep to me.

I have a 1986.5 with the VG30i V6 3.0 with TBI. If any of you guys know of a website that has the part I would appreciate your help.


----------



## parttime (Jun 6, 2007)

that price is about 1/2 what you would pay at the stealerships, that is the price for a rebuilt?


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

That price sounds ok. I know that they are not cheap.

Are you sure you need a new one?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe the Nissan parts catalog refers to it as a "hot wire modulator." Anyway, P/N: 16078-12G00 MSRP's for $321.67. I found it for $231.60 at: AAA Nissan Parts


----------

